# Slight kink in tail - injured, normal or born this way?



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Noticed a slight kink in Frisco’s tail today. My girlfriend said it was like this when we brought him home but she never mentioned it. It’s minor but I’m curious if you think GSD tails can just be this way or maybe it was injured at birth or some other way before we got him? I felt it and it seems pretty contiguous in there. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Could be either. Could have been injured or could have been cramped up in utero.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

You know I have been studying his tail and running my hand along the vertebra and I don’t think there is anything wrong with it. He has this big clump of hair (probably puppy hair) that’s thicker than the rest of his tail hair at the top of the tail and goes about “6 to where I thought was a kink. I thinks it’s just the thick hair meeting the short hair that gives the illusion of a kink but it’s just the change in hair and texture. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Seiran has a curl to the side at the bottom of her tail. She was born that way, and the only one of litter to have it. I think it’s cute, it bothers DH because it’s not a “standard” GSD tail. Um, none of our dogs are what I would consider standard anyway! I like quirks in dogs, but I’ve always been a sucker for the “underdogs.”


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

by the looks of things your pup will end up growing a luxurious thick tail and you won't even notice it. I know I wondered about a little kink like that in my boy's tail. He does have a small one near the tip of his tail from an injury. With his long coat we don't see it.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

car2ner said:


> by the looks of things your pup will end up growing a luxurious thick tail and you won't even notice it. I know I wondered about a little kink like that in my boy's tail. He does have a small one near the tip of his tail from an injury. With his long coat we don't see it.




Thank you for this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sabir Mirza (Aug 14, 2018)

Same problem with my leo’s tail little curl on end.


----------

